# a disease I never heard about-Evans syndrome



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh my, how scary. I have never heard of Evans Syndrome, but will be researching it. I'm so glad you got a correct diagnosis and treatment for your girl. What is the prognosis now that you've gotten her back to good health?

ETA: I'm thinking this may be what one of our member's dogs had (aasteapots dog, Coal).


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

*Like any auto-immune*

I have to avoid anything that can play havoc with her auto-immune system so no shots or injections, I do get her a 3 year rabies because she is in public so much but the vet offered me a waiver for that as well, had to monitor her for 3 months after it. 
The steroids killed her girlish figure, she went from 58 pounds to 70 but I've worked her down to 65 over the past year. She began counter surfing for food, something she never did, must have been starving but now it's hard to break it on a dog almost 7.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mark, good to see you back. Glad your girl is doing okay despite a rough diagnosis. I will have to do a little more research into this as well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your SPOO, I am glad you found a vet that figured out what was wrong. 
I remember reading about Evan's Syndrome here on the forum a few years back. A forum member aasteapots SPOO Coal had been diagnosed with Evan's Syndrome.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’ve never heard of Evans syndrome either. Glad to hear she is stable and good thing it was discovered. Hard to believe a non existent white count was missed, that’s pretty basic. I wouldn’t be going back to that vet!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Carolinek said:


> I’ve never heard of Evans syndrome either. Glad to hear she is stable and good thing it was discovered. Hard to believe a non existent white count was missed, that’s pretty basic. I wouldn’t be going back to that vet!


I haven't and we moved 40 miles South. I found a good clinic nearby and they did the rabies shot. They work with Blue Pearl a lot and had a long conference call and got her records the day before my appointment. They spent about 45 minutes going over things I needed to watch for and gave her a thorough physical.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I never heard of Evans syndrome either! Auto-immune diseases are scary! Glad you are figuring it all out for her! Stay well!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, thank goodness you got a proper diagnosis and treatment. And an education on how to manage the disease. Sounds like you have new challenges with the weight gain and countersurfing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh how scary! I'm so glad it was discovered in time. I wouldn't be getting the rabies anymore after this one. She's 7 and they are suppose to last at least 7 years. 

I hope the prognosis is good...that it can be managed. I didn't know Assteapot's dog, Coal had that. How very difficult it must be.

That is one incompetent vet if you ask me.

Let us know how she does. Lots of good health vibes coming your way.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So glad you did finally get a correct diagnosis for Hope. You both have sure had your run of health problems. Good luck in the months to come.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Charmed said:


> So glad you did finally get a correct diagnosis for Hope. You both have sure had your run of health problems. Good luck in the months to come.


True, I'm a diabetic with Dystonia and in the past 2 years I've had several surgeries for kidney stones, developed sepsis, and have passed over 150 stones. I generate stones faster than I pass them so my bladder is like a bubble gum dispenser and they don't know why. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh how scary! I'm so glad it was discovered in time. I wouldn't be getting the rabies anymore after this one. She's 7 and they are suppose to last at least 7 years.
> 
> I hope the prognosis is good...that it can be managed. I didn't know Assteapot's dog, Coal had that. How very difficult it must be.
> 
> ...


The rabies vaccines are 1 or 3 years, she turns 7 in November. It will probably be her last shot. 
I'll be shopping this Fall for another SPOO to train, it takes up to 2 years to get them alerting and to pass the PAT.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry you have had all the issues with your girl and yourself. It is wonderful though she got the correct diagnosis and that it is being managed. I had not heard of Evans syndrome either. So many of my friends lately have had issues with their dogs I've heard of a lot more illnesses. As a younger person I never heard of half of these things.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Markbthompson said:


> The rabies vaccines are 1 or 3 years, she turns 7 in November. It will probably be her last shot.
> I'll be shopping this Fall for another SPOO to train, it takes up to 2 years to get them alerting and to pass the PAT.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


https://news.vin.com/vinnews.aspx?articleId=37097

https://vitalanimal.com/duration-immunity-rabies-vaccination/


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry all of this is happening. I know how much you rely on Hope. I'm glad the vet was able to figure out the correct diagnosis. What a scary time for you. Gentle hugs.


----------

